# Flounder time?



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

I remember catching Flounder for the first time last year around September from Bob Sykes. When do the Flounder start coming in that area? I don't know if I was catching in the beginning or middle of the run back to the Gulf.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Guy at work has been slaying them, not sure where he is fishing though, he has been gigging


----------



## Jesse Fillingame (Dec 28, 2013)

boy this is the time to gig flounder in the gulf north wind clear water plus the water is warm


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Plenty of flounder around right now.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

As far as your question - hook and line fishing -it depends upon the cold fronts. When we get a couple of good cold fronts they start to move.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

You can hook and line plenty of them right now. You just have to find them.


----------

